# CVR 15's box ideas



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

I have 2 15" dual 4 ohm silver cone cvr's bein pushed by a hifonics bx1500d. I might hook up the other 1500d for shits and giggles. I'm look for box designs for these subs, sealed-porter- slot ported(don't know how to make a slot box). How much Air space dual chamber or single ? ALL that good stuff, it's goin in the back of my hearse, the walls have like fender wells all the way in the back that go up about 6 inches or so the box can only be like 44" wide. but go wider towords the top. Not my hearse but to give you an idea of what i mean.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

16 views and no ideas come on people


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

fiberglass?? :dunno:

I think it would be better if you did something more for looks, but if your into sound more then looks, its up to you... I just thought fiberglass would be better because of the looks, seeing how its going into a hearse....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

you need to actually take a tape measure back there, and give us all the measurements with what you have to work with, like how wide it can be at the bottom, the narrowest point, how deep it can be(front to back) and how tall.


and pictures wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 17 2005, 09:10 PM~4426723
> *16 views and no ideas come on people
> *


1,069 views! :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 18 2005, 05:39 AM~4429017
> *1,069 views!  :0
> *


LOL


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

1,076 views :tears: you love me your really really love me, any ways i'll try to get those pics and measurements today


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 18 2005, 09:40 AM~4429492
> *1,076 views :tears: you love me your really really love me, any ways i'll try to get those pics and measurements today
> *


sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

That herse is screaming "wall of 8's"


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 18 2005, 12:23 PM~4429886
> *That herse is screaming "wall of 8's"
> *


cough, wall of 18's, cough


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i thought about doing either 4 15's or 2 18's but 18's are $$$


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 18 2005, 07:40 PM~4431746
> *i thought about doing either 4 15's or 2 18's but 18's are $$$
> *


i would go with 12's, i dont know why, its just something about a 12 that strikes me more then a 10" 15" and even a 18" (those bitches are massive by the way, almost odly massive)


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I'd forget about teh 18...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

if i do 18's it's just braggin rights- ya fuck your civic i got a hearse on switches with 18" subs in the back bitch top that!- see my point


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 20 2005, 10:16 AM~4443519
> *if i do 18's it's just braggin rights- ya fuck your civic i got a hearse on switches with 18" subs in the back bitch top that!- see my point
> *


ya...  I'd suggest 2, maybe 4 15's, I have no idea how much room your willing to take up back their though...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

most of the ass end, but i have to have room for my 12 gallon tank and valves for my bags


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Dec 20 2005, 02:19 PM~4444968
> *most of the ass end, but i have to have room for my 12 gallon tank and valves for my bags
> *


Right... you wanna do a box, not fiberglass??


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya just box with carpet/fiberglass


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

12 gallon tank ain't that big is it? :dunno:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 21 2005, 07:30 AM~4450142
> *12 gallon tank ain't that big is it? :dunno:
> *


yeh it is, about 45" wide, with a diameter inbetween 12 and 15 inches...

-qs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

bump for new page :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya the tank is barely small enough to fit between the fenderwell walls on the way in the back. i have to redo how the comps fill the tank because it won't fit with the t's at the ends


----------

